# Magic Eye text image



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 13, 2009)

This is a "magic eye" 3-d image.  See if you can detect the hidden message. Click on the image if you want to view it on a blank screen.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 13, 2009)

Well, I guess that was a message I needed. :hysterical:


----------



## Htoo0 (Jul 13, 2009)

I can see it but not well enough to make it out.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 13, 2009)

I can't make it work.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 13, 2009)

Htoo0 said:


> I can see it but not well enough to make it out.



See a pattern - When I take off my glasses - but I cannot make it out

If it were text as opposed to a graphic file and highlight it to reverse the contrast and show in inverse colors


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 13, 2009)

This one is a bit tougher to get to resolve than most Magic Eye graphics. I can see it in both the graphic as it appears in my post and the "clean" graphic that appears if you click on the graphic in my post.  It is easier for me to resolve in the "clean" graphic, though.


----------



## ricoba (Jul 13, 2009)

I have never been able to see the invisible pictures in these "3D" image pictures.

Can't see this one, and have never seen other ones..


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 13, 2009)

If I'm back 8-10 ft from it and at a slight angle, I see a pattern, but nothing I'd call 3-D. But I don't know that my eyes have ever deciphered one of these hidden picture pictures. Maybe I'm expecting too much....

Jim Ricks


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow -- I have never seen one w/ just text before.  Very cool!

I guess I better go do something productive now...  

Kurt


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 13, 2009)

For those who can't see it, try crossing (unfocusing) your eyes into a blur.  As Kurt mentioned, this one is not a pattern, it's text.


----------



## Mosca (Jul 13, 2009)

Ha ha ha, that's a good one!

What is it?


----------



## rhonda (Jul 13, 2009)

LOL!  Sure ... does that mean I have to get off of TUG for awhile???


----------



## taffy19 (Jul 14, 2009)

Where is your picture Steve?  I don't see it but I see many "hearts" vaguely.


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 14, 2009)

iconnections said:


> Where is your picture Steve? I don't see it but I see many "hearts" vaguely.


 
Hint: This one is not a picture or a pattern.  Text pops out with an amusing message.  You need to unfocus your eyes and brain.


----------



## Kay H (Jul 14, 2009)

I guess I don't have enough imagination.  From a distance, I can see spaces but no specific pattern.  Up close, just words.


----------



## Stricky (Jul 14, 2009)

It took 6 beers last night and I could read it. However now that I am sober I can not remember what it said.


----------



## mbeach89 (Jul 14, 2009)

Steve, I think you are just wasting our time.  Get a life !    ;o)


----------



## pjrose (Jul 14, 2009)

Nope, can't do it, and my eyes hurt.

Is the text part of the original words, or in the white squiggly background?  Is it something completely new and bigger that pops out?


----------



## Patri (Jul 14, 2009)

Small words in the text pop out. However, I refuse to obey.
When these things became popular in pictures years ago, it took me forever to learn how to let the image come to me. After that, they were lots of fun. This one is different from any I've looked at before.


----------



## pjrose (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I can figure it out, but I still can't make it pop out visually.  Grrr.


----------



## Passepartout (Jul 14, 2009)

I'm like Stricky, except after 6 beers I couldn't find the fridge.

Jim Ricks


----------



## DaveNV (Jul 14, 2009)

I used to own a computer store that custom-made these kinds of images for people.  They were extremely popular.  The trick to viewing it is as follows:

Sit or stand roughly arm's length from the screen.  Imagine you are focusing THROUGH the screen to a place roughly a foot behind it.  If your primary focus is "behind" the image, your peripheral vision will pick up what the image shows.  If you focus ON the image, it won't work.

Also note:  If you have astigmatism, it won't work for you.

Have fun!

Dave (who has astigmatism, and has never been able to see one of these things.  )


----------



## Htoo0 (Jul 14, 2009)

I still can't quite make it out. I'm starting to suspect however that somehow you're wasting our time.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 14, 2009)

So for those of you who can see the message, how many times does the message appear?

When I look at the image most of the time the message appears twice (i.e., four floaters).  But about 25% of the time, I only see single instance of the message (two floaters).


----------



## pjrose (Jul 14, 2009)

Htoo0 said:


> I still can't quite make it out. I'm starting to suspect however that somehow you're wasting our time.



On TUG??? Never!


----------



## "Roger" (Jul 14, 2009)

I can see this image of Steve without any clothes on, but I can't find any text.

[PS - It takes at least seven beers to see it this way - six is not enough.]


----------



## pjrose (Jul 14, 2009)

*Eeeeekkkkk*

OMG, just from looking at the face in his avatar, that is a VERY scary thought. 

And if I had seven beers - or even three - I'd be doing my looking from the little girls' room  .


----------



## rhonda (Jul 14, 2009)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> So for those of you who can see the message, how many times does the message appear?
> 
> When I look at the image most of the time the message appears twice (i.e., four floaters).  But about 25% of the time, I only see single instance of the message (two floaters).


Yesterday I only saw one instance of the message (two floaters) ... today I see the message twice (four floaters).


----------



## Rose Pink (Jul 14, 2009)

I've only seen one message (two floaters)--now I'm going to have to waste more time to see if I can see two.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 14, 2009)

Geez Steve, stop wasteing my time. I have a life and sore eyeballs too.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jul 15, 2009)

"Roger" said:


> I can see this image of Steve without any clothes on, but I can't find any text.
> 
> [PS - It takes at least seven beers to see it this way - six is not enough.]





pjrose said:


> OMG, just from looking at the face in his avatar, that is a VERY scary thought.
> 
> And if I had seven beers - or even three - I'd be doing my looking from the little girls' room  .



Yeah - just try imagining me with my avatars, no clothes, and some floaters!


----------



## Htoo0 (Jul 15, 2009)

This thread is better without pics!


----------

